# Angler of the year announced



## Jim (Sep 5, 2007)

Congrats Esquired on becoming the first Angler of the year on Tinboats.net.

I will be ordering the coveted trophy this week and get everything boxed and shipped out to everybody next week sometime.


----------



## MissouriBassin (Sep 5, 2007)

Congrats Esquired! You caught a lot of nice fish this year.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 5, 2007)

Awesome - what a great site - next year I expect 10 times as much competition!


Thanks to everyone


----------



## shinerman77 (Sep 5, 2007)

Congratulations, You had one heck of a season.


----------



## Icefisher15 (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations esquired! And THANK YOU JIM for everything you have done for this site. Its been a fun year and got a decent amount of fishing in.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats Esquired, you would of been my choice for Angler of the Year nice fishin' man!


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 6, 2007)

BassAddict1976 said:


> Congrats Esquired, you would of been my choice for Angler of the Year nice fishin' man!


It was a no brainer on that call. When I first saw this contest after joining, I took a look into the fishing reports page, and coulda told you the winner then.


----------



## redbug (Sep 6, 2007)

you are a boss fisherman way to go


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 6, 2007)

Right when I joined this forum, I went up to North Carolina and I caught my first smallmouths. I caught a big one for the area I was fishing so I was pretty happy. When I got back home, I look on here and see esquired's smallmouths that were twice as big as mine. I figured out pretty quick that he knows how to catch big fish


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 12, 2007)

Got some of my stuff from the contest today - what a great site, monthly drawling, free stuff to review, sample baits


Jim - you are the best!


I have my trophy proudly displayed on my wall (it is freaking awesome)


----------



## Jim (Sep 12, 2007)

esquired said:


> Got some of my stuff from the contest today - what a great site, monthly drawling, free stuff to review, sample baits
> 
> 
> Jim - you are the best!
> ...



Worthless..................without pics!  :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 21, 2007)

I received some prize3s in the mail yesterday from the AOY award. Initially, I am just a guy who fishes, nothing more. i am not a special or super angler, I like to fish.

When I opened the award prizes I took a moment and reflected how lucky I am to ne part of this great fishing site. This site has had no negativity - everyone here is always helpful, knowledgeable and supportive. Want to argue and bash - there are lost of those sites; but if you want to ask a serious question then come to TinBoats.net.

We are all Anglers of the Year and that year wil continue for a long, long time. Thanks to each and every member here and of course to DamPeoples and a huge and heartfely thanks to Jimmy T., he made this all possible.

Now the goodies:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 23, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3323#p3323 said:


> BassAddict » Thu Sep 06, 2007 7:49 am[/url]"]Congrats Esquired, you would of been my choice for Angler of the Year nice fishin' man!




I remember when BassAddict was still nice to me

Ahhhh the good old days


Lakes are finaly starting to melt


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 23, 2014)

Captain Ahab said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3323#p3323 said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict » Thu Sep 06, 2007 7:49 am[/url]"]Congrats Esquired, you would of been my choice for Angler of the Year nice fishin' man!
> ...



Esquired was nice, I once remember him picking me up at the Philadelphia airport pizza in hand! I also remember him doing numerous other acts of random kindness. All you offer is foul language and abuse....... You sir are no Esquired!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 23, 2014)

I plan on retaking the title this year


Throwing down the gauntlet


----------

